# Possible to hook up HDMI and have AV sound?



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sure exactly what to do. I got a new soundbar and i wanted to test it out on my tv. it comes with the red and white plugs, or a 3.5mm plug. My tv has no 3.5mm plug, is it possible to have my PS4 going through hdmi and have the red and white plugs with the sound? If so, I have my PS4 on hdmi 1, should my speakers be on AV 1 also? I have them plugged in, no sound though. I went to speaker setup and it said to choose either tv sound or external speakers...not sure really how to do this but I cant seem to get it working. Any help would be awesome


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

nvm, called Vizio...my tv doesnt have the correct outputs xD sorry for the post


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

does the tv have any type of speaker ports? if so, you may be able to get an adapter.


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

sobeit said:


> does the tv have any type of speaker ports? if so, you may be able to get an adapter.


nope just an optical out, but its ok the tv came early today. Ended up hooking up the soundbar to the new tv, its sick! very happy with it, sound bar totally exceeded my expectations


----------

